

Free flashcards for founders - startcards
http://www.getstartcards.com

======
startcards
StartCards are free flashcards for serious entrepreneurs. Founders can use
them to quickly memorize key concepts so they can spend less time studying and
more time growing their business. StartCards will always be free in printable
format.

